# flash player 10.2 beta released



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Launching Flash Player 10.2 Beta Adobe Flash Player Team Blog

New improvements such as increased hardware acceleration for HD video. The introduction of Stage video Which I'm interested in seeing how well it works.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

groovetube said:


> Launching Flash Player 10.2 Beta Adobe Flash Player Team Blog
> 
> New improvements such as increased hardware acceleration for HD video. The introduction of Stage video Which I'm interested in seeing how well it works.


Let's buckle up our seat belts and prepare for the crash!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

interesting that you point this out. My tests lately of crashes, after I thought it was flash, turned out to be safari, and the crappy integrated video card they use in macbook pros.

Using firefox, or chrome, flash runs fine. Not that it never ever crashes, but 10.1 hasn't had the crash record the previous versions before adobe rewrote the entire thing from scratch had.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

I predominately use Safari and have found that the flash player for 10.1 crashes fairly regularly. It would be no surprise to me that Apple is part of the issue. These two players are not seeing eye to eye at the moment as you know. 

I'll join you in crossing my fingers that this new release will be more stable on Safari. But am not holding my breath.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

A word to the wise... in my experience, upgrading the installed Flash Player can play havoc with your installation of Click2Flash (at least, the standalone plug-in, no idea about the new Extension).

I've been complaining for a few months now about how dog-slow my Safari has been (with Click2Flash installed, which should be taking care of any Flash-related issues). But then I realize that my usage is probably not "normal" in that I usually have 30+ tabs open at any given time...

Still, the Flash 10.2 beta? I think I'll wait a bit longer, and keep an eye on the reports at Macintouch.com


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

btw I did post this in 'mac pro' mainly for anyone who might be developing in flash. This isn't meant for the consumer really, who obviously shouldn't install betas of ANYTHING without knowing there could be problems. That's why they're called, beta.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

And _finally_ the ability to have a flash video play in full screen on a second monitor and stay in full screen when it loses the focus. About time! (not that I use flash for video much anymore where I have a choice).


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think adobe is waking up to the idea that they have to really make the features compelling enough to keep using it. html5 video will have a far slower roadmap, so it's their (adobe's) game to lose imo.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

Yep, they are not the only game on the block now so it's lighting a fire under them to get on top of it or lose the market.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

for video at least.

Animation wise, nothing is approaching them very quickly. I'm surprised we haven't seen more on that front.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

groovetube said:


> for video at least.
> 
> Animation wise, nothing is approaching them very quickly. I'm surprised we haven't seen more on that front.


Yep for video. As for animation I'm not that surprised that no one has tried to take them on. It's not a huge market to start with and it's tough to get people on board with it (who wants to install yet another plugin into their browsers if they don't have to). That and who wants to try and compete with Adobe -- they have pretty deep pockets and a lot of developers.

The whole "interactive multimedia" portion of the internet never really took off as I thought it would back in the day. I remember reading one of the very first articles on what was later to become flash (I believe it was something built by a reasonably small startup) and thinking "Wow .. this is going to be crazy." I think it was called FutureSplash or something like that and was targeted at vector/sprite based animations.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

it certainly did take off later, there was a news item on CTV about how flash developers were in such demand and that there were so few without a job companies couldn't get one. That was only a year or two ago.

The demand for it has seemed to actually go up the last year, I don't if I should thank Steve Jobs or laugh at him. For CSS,/wordpress guys, you can't swing your arm without hitting at least a hundred of them. There's sooo many of them.

I don't see anyone dev-ing a decent IDE for html5/JS/canvas besides adobe which is surprising.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

groovetube said:


> I don't see anyone dev-ing a decent IDE for html5/JS/canvas besides adobe which is surprising.


It's not set in stone enough right now I think is the problem. Until things are a little more solidified for browser support I don't think anyone wants to jump on board. Adobe has deep enough pockets to get the head start.


----------

